

PostgreSQL 9.5 will have native sharding - sickpig
http://www.depesz.com/2015/04/02/waiting-for-9-5-allow-foreign-tables-to-participate-in-inheritance/

======
unmole
So, it will be web scale?

~~~
sickpig
I don't know about "web" scale, but it will definitely scale horizontally
without using any external tools/extensions.

There's still a somewhat annoying limitation that is related to the status of
table partitioning in postgresql.

In fact the planner automatically choose the right child table, be it on the
same db or into another server, for UPDATE and SELECT statements but not for
INSERTs. This is a known limitation and there's active work to fix it but
don't hold your breath though.

